
How to Tell a Mathematician You Love Them (2017) - vo2maxer
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2017/02/08/how-to-tell-a-mathematician-you-love-them/
======
Zhyl
For the group theorists out there:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BipvGD-
LCjU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BipvGD-LCjU)

------
mmhsieh
better to just buy them an original batch of hagoromo chalk

~~~
yori
What's the deal with Hagoromo chalk? Why is it a romantic gesture?

~~~
andai
How it's made (and why they went out of business), written by Hagamoro's
president.

[https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Hagoromo-
presiden...](https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Hagoromo-president-
explains-why-he-closed-down-his-beloved-chalk-business)

------
mathpupil
For the math geeks out here, can someone help me out with these two equations
for Valentine heart -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22317969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22317969)?

~~~
susam
Answered your question on that thread.

------
noblethrasher
For the topologists.

I included this note on the flowers to be delivered to my SO:

Me: { 1/n : n ≥ 1 }

You: { 0 }

Us: Me ∪ You

~~~
jacobajit
Can someone explain? Is this just everything in [0, 1]? What’s the topology
reference?

~~~
whiteandnerdy
It's not everything in [0, 1] as e.g. 2/3 is missing. (n is conventionally an
integer).

If you have a set where there's an idea of the distance between two points (a
metric space), you can talk about sequences where the points get arbitrarily
close together. We call these Cauchy sequences.

If a metric space has the property that every Cauchy sequence converges to a
point in the space, we call it complete.

The original set of all 1/n isn't complete because the sequence 1/2, 1/3,
1/4,... could only converge to 0, which isn't in the set. If we add 0 in, the
set becomes complete.

OP is saying their partner completes them :)

It's even more sweet because OP's set has the additional property that all
possible Cauchy sequences have the same limit of 0, so there's only one
possible limit - every end goal of every part of the set is the same, the 0.
No other number will do.

------
butterthebuddha
No love for algebraists? :(

~~~
snicker7
"Finite Simple Group of Order Two" ([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BipvGD-
LCjU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BipvGD-LCjU))

